# Sample Society April 2014



## MissJexie (Mar 19, 2014)

Figured I'd start a new thread since a spoiler is out early!

Everyone will Receive:


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 19, 2014)

Oye and of course my computer messed up and made 2 threads. Lovely lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmmmm, I like it but I'm not sold.  Lol I can never decide if I want to subscribe to this one.  

Someday, Sample Society... Someday.

(oh and your second thread was deleted.  This is the only April thread now!)


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmmm, I like it but I'm not sold.  Lol I can never decide if I want to subscribe to this one.  

Someday, Sample Society... Someday.

(oh and your second thread was deleted.  This is the only April thread now!)
haha thank you! &lt;3

I felt the SAME way about Sample Society until last month.

I'm still on the fence considering they said they'd send me a replacement box (I had issues with my first one) and I still have yet to receive it, so we'll see.

I love candles, though.

To the point where I'm sad there are no good candle subscriptions, so whenever I'm guaranteed a candle, I'm a happy girl!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

Update: I e-mailed them to ask them if my replacement box was arriving.

They responded in 2 MINUTES.

(I'm getting my replacement March box today!)

Honestly I have never had a faster and more efficient customer service experience with any other company. Two minutes! LOL


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm happy about the candle! Also agree that Sample Society's CS is the best. They always make the extra effort. I'm always happy to give this box my money, even when (rarely, like last month) they don't wow me with the box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't mind candles but this brands throw isn't that great.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't mind candles but this brands throw isn't that great.
Isn't it an Illume candle? Like the ones we got from PopSugar in November?

I traded to get both of those candles and I really loved them!

Plus, even if the throw isn't great, on these ones, I usually burn candles on my nightstand next to my bed, so a strong throw is occasionally too much for me to handle. The candle pictured in the spoiler seems like it's going to smell amazing for me:

_Citrus blossoms and crisp apple are blended with ethereal oak moss, oriental clove and a touch of patchouli_

I would probably buy the full size of this if it smells as nice as I think it will!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't it an Illume candle? Like the ones we got from PopSugar in November?

I traded to get both of those candles and I really loved them!

Plus, even if the throw isn't great, on these ones, I usually burn candles on my nightstand next to my bed, so a strong throw is occasionally too much for me to handle. The candle pictured in the spoiler seems like it's going to smell amazing for me:

_Citrus blossoms and crisp apple are blended with ethereal oak moss, oriental clove and a touch of patchouli_

I would probably buy the full size of this if it smells as nice as I think it will!
Yes, I got this scent in hand cream in my Birchbox.  It's nice scent wise, but I suspect the candle is a travel size.  We received one this winter from Sample Society, a pine scent if I recall.  

I also burn them on my nightstand, I just prefer a bit more throw.  I don't remember what the wax base was, soy tend not to be as strong.  

But I like a strong candle.  I burn them on my desk at work and my coworkers can't take the scent but my B&amp;BW candles throw carries around the entire office.  I loooooove that.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 20, 2014)

> haha thank you! &lt;3 I felt the SAME way about Sample Society until last month. I'm still on the fence considering they said they'd send me a replacement box (I had issues with my first one) and I still have yet to receive it, so we'll see. I love candles, though. To the point where I'm sad there are no good candle subscriptions, so whenever I'm guaranteed a candle, I'm a happy girl!


 I too love candles. I seem to remember a candle sub someone mentioned ages ago but can't remember what it was now. I'm sure thetes one out there somewhere...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I too love candles. I seem to remember a candle sub someone mentioned ages ago but can't remember what it was now. I'm sure thetes one out there somewhere...
I know of one called Flicker box or something like that, but I think I remember they were a bit pricey for me at the time.

I mean it's probably less money then I spend on my zillion bath and body works candles whenever they have a sale LOL


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 20, 2014)

I always think I feel blah about Sample Society until I start actually using the products and realize the quality. I cancelled at one time, but re-subbed again after several months because I realized I was able to use really high-end skincare without paying $$$ for it.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I always think I feel blah about Sample Society until I start actually using the products and realize the quality. I cancelled at one time, but re-subbed again after several months because I realized I was able to use really high-end skincare without paying $$$ for it.

This is only my second month, but even though I was kind of meh about the March box, I really love their customer service already. They sent me a replacement box that had 2 of the same items and 3 different items, which was awesome because I got more variety. The only things they doubled up on were the Alterna CC cream which I loved, and the jane tran bobby pins but in a much cuter pattern, so I was very happy with the replacement box.

I agree though. It seems kind of like a lack-luster subscription but everything is super useful and high(er) end. It's new to me though, so I'm just excited about everything still!

Not to mention I love when candles are in my subscription boxes so this month is already a win for me lol


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 21, 2014)

> > I always think I feel blah about Sample Society until I start actually using the products and realize the quality. I cancelled at one time, but re-subbed again after several months because I realized I was able to use really high-end skincare without paying $$$ for it.
> 
> 
> This is only my second month, but even though I was kind of meh about the March box, I really love their customer service already. They sent me a replacement box that had 2 of the same items and 3 different items, which was awesome because I got more variety. The only things they doubled up on were the Alterna CC cream which I loved, and the jane tran bobby pins but in a much cuter pattern, so I was very happy with the replacement box. I agree though. It seems kind of like a lack-luster subscription but everything is super useful and high(er) end. It's new to me though, so I'm just excited about everything still! Not to mention I love when candles are in my subscription boxes so this month is already a win for me lol


 Yeah, their customer service is great.... And the coupon they send is a great deal too. I don't always use it just because I get so much beauty stuff that I don't want to buy more, but you basically get your money back instantly if you take advantage of the coupon each month. Their shipping on full size orders is great too (not sure if this is well known, but they are backed by Amazon).


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 21, 2014)

> I know of one called Flicker box or something like that, but I think I remember they were a bit pricey for me at the time. I mean it's probably less money then I spend on my zillion bath and body works candles whenever they have a sale LOL


 I don't want to think about what I spend on candles. And that's less than before we had a little one in the house. I cancelled Birchbox because I felt like me samples were getting smaller and smaller. The last 2 boxes I got I could hear the stuff rolling around before I opened. Sample society seems a little better but that's after only a month.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 21, 2014)

Yay!  I love candles!  I actually started making my own so I wouldnt have to keep buying them (so expensive for good ones!)

It looks like its a soy blend so maybe that will help with throw. 

I have really enjoyed my Sample Society boxes even though so far its way too much hair product.  For only $5 more than Birchbox, I think the samples are better.  No foils, yay!  Maybe I just had a bad experience with BB.  I signed up again using the BB100 code to give them another try.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Mar 26, 2014)

Apparently everyone will be receiving a full size pack of Tatcha blotting papers too.  I really wish they'd send me another eyeliner in teal or maybe navy.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 27, 2014)

SPOILER #2





Has anyone tried these? I think I've seen them around and they look super cute/fancy! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 27, 2014)

I have not tried them, but I will feel fancier just carrying them in my purse!  A much nicer sample than the almost empty tanning cream for last month (although I am glad to have the option to spend my $15 on that brand, so it is a wash for me).


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 27, 2014)

I got these in a box previously. Maybe Birchbox. They're ok but I don't really need blotting papers except in the summer... My skin produces 0 oil


----------



## Catsbatsandrats (Mar 27, 2014)

Blotting papers are really the same thing as tissue paper so I see no value in those samples


----------



## PDubA (Mar 27, 2014)

Following for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 27, 2014)

They were in a popsugar box, they're ok.  I can always use blotting papers, I'm an oil spill on my forehead and nose!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 27, 2014)

These are pretty good, but I like their black version more, I feel like it absorbs more oil.


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 28, 2014)

So excited for this month! I like both the spoiler items.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 28, 2014)

I probably won't use the blotting papers but I think its a cool addition!  And of course I love the candle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 28, 2014)

3rd and final spoiler 



 All members will receive a butter LONDON Wink Eye Pencil (retails at $18!). Colors will vary per box.


----------



## MUHoarder (Mar 28, 2014)

I just cancelled. I wasn't impressed with the spoilers, didn't like the march box much. I got lucky in February so I'll walk away now. I've been meaning to cut back on beauty subs and this was an easy one to stop for now. Doesn't mean I won't watch this thread to see what people get. Hope it's a great one for those still IN!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 28, 2014)

SO EXCITED!  I hope I get something other than purple--I have two of those.  I love the product, I just do not want three of the same color!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  3rd and final spoiler 




 All members will receive a butter LONDON Wink Eye Pencil (retails at $18!). Colors will vary per box.
Oooohhh!!  I want that so bad!  I hope I get blue!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 28, 2014)

Much better than last month! Hooray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 28, 2014)

Everything is better on BL months!!!!


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 29, 2014)

Does Sample Society have a wait list or would I be able to join and get April's box?


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 29, 2014)

I reupped once I saw the liner

ETA: It says I will receive April's box


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 29, 2014)

So far I am 100% happy with all 3 spoilers. Last month was my first box and it was kind of a dud, but they're amazing customer service made me stick around. I'm REALLY glad I did! Can't wait for this month's box!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does Sample Society have a wait list or would I be able to join and get April's box?
I have never known it to have one.  You should be able to get right in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, the BL sealed the deal for me and I joined.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess this means I should probably cancel one of my three BB subs.


----------



## PDubA (Mar 29, 2014)

YAY Love getting liners!  

The blotting papers and candle are MEH to me.  Can't wait for the box to ship!!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 31, 2014)

I need a new eyeliner so this works I just hope it's nothing to bright. I can't pull those off like I used to...


----------



## Blonde vixen (Apr 1, 2014)

I looked at my account and I'm getting Box F. I'm crossing my fingers it's a good one but I love all three spoilers so it's either going to be really good or awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 1, 2014)

Getting Kit A.  I'm all about A's, you better be a winner kit A


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm getting G.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm getting G as well. This will be my first box and I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## kira685 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm getting Kit E.. hope it's a good one!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting Kit E.. hope it's a good one!
Same here, Kit E for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 1, 2014)

Of course, I've always gotta be different........ It's Kit B for me!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Apr 1, 2014)

Kit A and I'm praying for no sunscreen.  I have plenty.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm also Kit A and hope theres no sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 1, 2014)

> I'm getting G as well. This will be my first box and I am really looking forward to it.


 I'm getting G too! It stands for Glammer! : )


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 1, 2014)

> Of course, I've always gotta be different........ It's Kit B for me!


 I have Kit B too!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 1, 2014)

I am very consistent--"E" just like for the last four months!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 1, 2014)

I love the fact that we can use our monthly discount codes on travel sizes and get nice GWP's. 






The order I just placed was $39.40 and included the following:


*1* *Caudalie *Vine Peach Shower Gel  
*1* *Butter London *Nail Lacquer-Victoriana 

*1* *Caudalie *Instant Foaming Cleanser Fleur de Vigne travel 

*1* *dermalogica *Dermal Clay Cleanser 

*1* *Caudalie *Cleansing Water GWP


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm getting Kit C! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the fact that we can use our monthly discount codes on travel sizes and get nice GWP's. 





The order I just placed was $39.40 and included the following:


*1* *Caudalie *Vine Peach Shower Gel  
*1* *Butter London *Nail Lacquer-Victoriana 

*1* *Caudalie *Instant Foaming Cleanser Fleur de Vigne travel 

*1* *dermalogica *Dermal Clay Cleanser 

*1* *Caudalie *Cleansing Water GWP 

 
I did not know this! That's awesome.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm getting box C. No self tanners I hope. Other than that I'm open.


----------



## misroule (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  3rd and final spoiler 




 All members will receive a butter LONDON Wink Eye Pencil (retails at $18!). Colors will vary per box.

I got one of these in a sparkly taupe color as a gift with purchase and it's great quality. I wish it had a sponge tip for smudging but I just use the tip from another liner. You have to work quickly though, once it sets it doesn't budge!


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm getting kit E too! I'm really excited for this month. I own a package of the Tatcha papers, which are amazeballs but expensive, and my supply is dwindling but I couldn't justify repurchasing because of the price difference between, say, Tatcha and Boscia. The Tatcha papers are delicate and have flecks of gold leaf in the paper, are very generously sized (one for your entire face), and they do a better job of blotting oil than any other paper blotting sheet I've tried. 

I also saw that BeautySage's April Sample box is featuring the same candle this month. If I love the candle I might have to spring for the BeautySage box as well! Good thing Sample Society ships early.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 2, 2014)

So Sample Society redeemed themselves, both with their customer service and the spoilers for April. They refunded me for March entirely after I declined the first offer of $5 credit to spend more money on their website. Happy about that because it was a dud of a box IMO. Also the spoilers for April look amazing! I've never tried BL eyeliner before and have been wanting to add more eyeliners to my makeup collection, I love candles and oddly enough I was about to buy these exact blotting papers last night on Birchbox but decided to save my points! Then I came here just for an update and decided to give SS another go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JennLuvsMakeup (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm really not excited about the blotting papers. I'd rather have an actual product not paper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but, I am excited about the eyeliner!


----------



## JennLuvsMakeup (Apr 2, 2014)

Wait what?! Where do you find the travel sizes?!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennLuvsMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait what?! Where do you find the travel sizes?!!!
Just choose the brand you want, and then do a low to high sort--usually the travel sized items are near the top of the page that way.


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting kit E too! I'm really excited for this month. I own a package of the Tatcha papers, which are amazeballs but expensive, and my supply is dwindling but I couldn't justify repurchasing because of the price difference between, say, Tatcha and Boscia. The Tatcha papers are delicate and have flecks of gold leaf in the paper, are very generously sized (one for your entire face), and they do a better job of blotting oil than any other paper blotting sheet I've tried. 

I also saw that BeautySage's April Sample box is featuring the same candle this month. If I love the candle I might have to spring for the BeautySage box as well! Good thing Sample Society ships early.




Whoa. . where do they get the $75 value from? I skimmed through the Beautysage email earlier and it seemed as though they are valuing the Bioxidea mask at $59?  Weird. . .it's been given in quite a few subs lately with a $25 value. Even so, it's a lovely box for $15 and I'll probably grab one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 3, 2014)

So I just noticed on their fb page Mar 31st was the last day to order for April?! Pleaaaaase don't tell me I signed back up only to not receive the box I really wanted? My dashboard says boxes ship out April 5th but my dashboard is still from March. Does anyone know how I can check without contacting them again?


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 3, 2014)

They don't seem to update the dashboard until the actual shipping date or the day after, at least this has been my experience.


----------



## Zaichik (Apr 3, 2014)

Kit A


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Apr 3, 2014)

There seem to be a few of us getting Kit E.  I hope the items we haven't been told about yet are awesome!


----------



## kira685 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlueLineBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There seem to be a few of us getting Kit E.  I hope the items we haven't been told about yet are awesome!
I was hoping to have been able to call this month to see what we're getting, but no dice.. hopefully dashboards update on time!


----------



## Momma4 (Apr 3, 2014)

I called earlier about kit E.  The items are hidden below.



Spoiler



 candle, tatcha papers, BL wink in pistol pink, h2o moisturizer with collagen, jane iredale conditoner


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2014)

Oooooo!  Im not sure I could work that BL color but I'm liking the other two items, too.  

Now if only some brave soul wants to call about Kit A...


----------



## Staceyp (Apr 4, 2014)

I have kit G!

&gt;.&lt;


----------



## OiiO (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I called earlier about kit E.  The items are hidden below.



Spoiler



 candle, tatcha papers, BL wink in pistol pink, h2o moisturizer with collagen, jane iredale conditoner


 That actually sounds pretty nice, and the mascara is a super trendy Radiant Orchid color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaStupenda (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm getting Kit E too! Yay!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

I called for Kit A contents:

Butter London Wink Eye Pencil in Holland Park (blue color) Dermalogica Pre Cleanse Wipes - 2 wipes H20 Plus Moisturizer - I don't remember which one she said specifically Illume Candle Tatcha Blotting papers
I'm pretty happy with these contents and that BL color! Wow!


----------



## SaraMt (Apr 4, 2014)

Kit G Has anyone found out what's in this one?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 4, 2014)

How fun! Loving all these boxes....even though I haven't learned what's in mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I called earlier about kit E.  The items are hidden below.



Spoiler



 candle, tatcha papers, BL wink in pistol pink, h2o moisturizer with collagen, jane iredale conditoner


 thank you! i'm quite intrigued by the BL color we are getting!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 4, 2014)

Kit c here!


----------



## Zaichik (Apr 4, 2014)

Kit A has been shipped. Dashboard updated.

For me this box is a bit blah, they decided to replace hair products with blotting paper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ps - *H2O Plus* Aquafirm Micro-Collagen Moisturizer Deluxe Sample SS


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Darn I wish mine would update.

I love that there will be a Blue butter London!  Thats what I was hoping for!  That or purple.  I like this box a lot!


----------



## JennLuvsMakeup (Apr 4, 2014)

Sooooo I have to vent. I'm getting the Jane iredale lash conditioner Again!!! For the second time! Does this happen a lot? I sent them an email and they verified I am getting it but said I will get 4 other samples too, ummm duhhhh! Really? They are usually so great. What is going on? There are numerous products I haven't gotten. Why am I getting duplicates.? Such a bummer


----------



## Kimb3rly (Apr 4, 2014)

Kit A seems to vary the BL colors.  I'm getting Pistol Pink instead of Holland Park.  I'd honestly be thrilled with either!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennLuvsMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sooooo I have to vent. I'm getting the Jane iredale lash conditioner Again!!! For the second time! Does this happen a lot? I sent them an email and they verified I am getting it but said I will get 4 other samples too, ummm duhhhh! Really? They are usually so great. What is going on? There are numerous products I haven't gotten. Why am I getting duplicates.? Such a bummer
Did your sub lapse or did you cancel and re sub?  I think that's how you end up with dupes sometimes.


----------



## kira685 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kit A seems to vary the BL colors.  I'm getting Pistol Pink instead of Holland Park.  I'd honestly be thrilled with either!
I wonder if all the kits will vary. I haven't gotten any color specific products before from SS so I have no frame of reference whether it's normal


----------



## JennLuvsMakeup (Apr 4, 2014)

> Did your sub lapse or did you cancel and re sub?Â  I think that's how you end up with dupes sometimes.Â  [/quote No ive had it ongoing for 5 months. Very disappointing


----------



## JennLuvsMakeup (Apr 4, 2014)

No ive had it ongoing for 5 months. Very disappointing


----------



## JennLuvsMakeup (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry im new on this forum and still figuring things out on here. Like trying to post lol


----------



## ctr64 (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks like Dashboards have been updated!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 5, 2014)

Mine hasn't updated. If anyone knows what kit G is getting I would love to know.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 5, 2014)

> Mine hasn't updated. If anyone knows what kit G is getting I would love to know.


 I have G as well and mine isn't up either.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 5, 2014)

> > Mine hasn't updated. If anyone knows what kit G is getting I would love to know.
> 
> 
> I have G as well and mine isn't up either.


 I guess we'll just have to be patient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ctr64 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry - I received a shipping notice after I looked at my dashboard - probably why it updated already. I am getting Kit B. Seems to be the box that has the mature skin stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ctr64 (Apr 5, 2014)

Kit B has the following:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Butter London WINK Eye Pencil-SS, Pistol H2O Plus Aquafirm Micro-Collagen Moisturizer Deluxe Sample Illume Anemone 2oz. Tin-SS Clark's Botanicals Deep Moisture Mask, deluxe sample Tatcha Original Aburatorigami SS


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2014)

Kit C:

Butter London WINK Eye Pencil in Pistol Pink
Illume Anemone 2oz Tin Candle
Dermalogica Precleanse Wipe
H2O Plus Aquafirm Micro-Collagen Moisturizer
Tatcha Original  Blotting Papers
So uhmmm a wipe? How is that a sample that can be "used more than once" as they claim all their samples to be? Hopefully there's more than one!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 5, 2014)

> Kit C:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So uhmmm a wipe? How is that a sample that can be "used more than once" as they claim all their samples to be? Hopefully there's more than one! A previous post said they called and was told there were 2.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A previous post said they called and was told there were 2.
Oh that's good! Must have missed that. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blonde vixen (Apr 5, 2014)

I apologize in advance since I don't know how to do a spoiler but Kit F is getting the three standard items (pistol pink eyeliner), H2O collagen moisturizer and borghese splendore brightening makeup. I was hoping each kit would get a different eyeliner color so I hope the pink works.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I apologize in advance since I don't know how to do a spoiler but Kit F is getting the three standard items (pistol pink eyeliner), H2O collagen moisturizer and borghese splendore brightening makeup. I was hoping each kit would get a different eyeliner color so I hope the pink works.
Borghese Splendore sample has the same amount of product as the retail bottle by the way, it's a VERY generous size ($30 value). You're in luck!

I got it a couple months ago and I'm still using it every day as a highlighter, or mixed with my foundation.


----------



## Zaichik (Apr 5, 2014)

Kit A and Kit C are the same.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's Kit G:





I'm kind of excited to try a pink eyeliner.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2014)

Hmm my dashboard isn't updated.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's Kit G:





I'm kind of excited to try a pink eyeliner.  
I wonder why you have a picture of the wipes where the candle should be?  Also, my dashboard needs to hurry up already!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 5, 2014)

> Here's Kit G:
> 
> I'm kind of excited to try a pink eyeliner. Â


 Yea for kit G! I hope it doesn't make us look like we have pink eye!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yea for kit G! I hope it doesn't make us look like we have pink eye!
I'm sure it depends on the application method. I usually pair colored eyeliners with black, so it always looks like makeup, and not like anything else.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 5, 2014)

> > Yea for kit G! I hope it doesn't make us look like we have pink eye!
> 
> 
> I'm sure it depends on the application method. I usually pair colored eyeliners with black, so it always looks like makeup, and not like anything else.


Do you mean to put the pink next to black liner? Like one against the lashes and then another one on top of it? That may be a bit beyond my skill level but I could try it. First I need to get a black liner.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm curious anyone know if the blotting papers are full size or a sample size.  I totally forgot to ask how many came in the package!


----------



## kira685 (Apr 5, 2014)

> > > Yea for kit G! I hope it doesn't make us look like we have pink eye!
> >
> >
> > I'm sure it depends on the application method. I usually pair colored eyeliners with black, so it always looks like makeup, and not like anything else.
> ...


 That's what I do - a thin line of black liner by my lashes and on my waterline, then the colored liner. Sometimes I'll blend them a little where they touch so it looks kind of ombre ish


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you mean to put the pink next to black liner? Like one against the lashes and then another one on top of it? That may be a bit beyond my skill level but I could try it. First I need to get a black liner.
Yep, something like that. Actually, I just draw a thick line if color liner, and then a thinner line of black liner on top of it. Much easier than drawing two perfect individual lines!

If you have any black eye shadow and an angled brush, that'll work too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm curious anyone know if the blotting papers are full size or a sample size.  I totally forgot to ask how many came in the package!
I wouldn't be surprised if it's a full size, but Tatcha does have sample packets with 4 papers in each.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine hasn't updated. If anyone knows what kit G is getting I would love to know.

I have G as well and mine isn't up either. I guess we'll just have to be patient





I have kit G!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wouldn't be surprised if it's a full size, but Tatcha does have sample packets with 4 papers in each.
I'm almost positive the spoiler on facebook said it was full size.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm almost positive the spoiler on facebook said it was full size.
Yep you're right!  Thanks!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Apr 6, 2014)

So I received an email with a contents lists, but it's telling me I'll receive the BL in Cheerio, but my dashboard still reads Pistol Pink.  I guess I'll just be surprised!  Does anyone else's email say something different than their dashboard?


----------



## ctr64 (Apr 6, 2014)

> So I received an email with a contents lists, but it's telling me I'll receive the BL in Cheerio, but my dashboard still reads Pistol Pink.Â  I guess I'll just be surprised!Â  Does anyone else's email say something different than their dashboard?


 My BL eyeliner now says Jaded Jack instead of Pistol Pink. Not happy since I do not like like neon green at all and am too old to even try to pull that off! I was a teenager in the 80s and am not a fan of 80s neon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 6, 2014)

Aw darn.  The first person who called about kit A said it was the blue butter london, but when I look at my dashboard it says pink.  I *really* hope it turns out to be blue.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 6, 2014)

The Pink Pistol shade looks really fun, actually! I was bummed out at first but once I saw the actual color I was intrigued. I have no idea how it's going to look but I'm totally down for experimenting!

 Speaking of  BL, I just picked up a couple Butter London polishes at Marshalls on clearance for $4 each. I was pretty happy about that considering my Marshalls is pretty awful 99% of the time.


----------



## wvususan (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm getting kit E and not impressed. Jaded jack is the eyeliner color. Yuck.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 7, 2014)

No! It now says I'm getting Jaded Jack instead of Pistol Pink.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 7, 2014)

I am not sure if the dashboard is correct or if the e-mail is correct??  Green or pink?  We shall see soon!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 7, 2014)

The colors in the shop seem off too. Brown sugar is a light green? Jaded jack is brown?


----------



## OiiO (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No! It now says I'm getting Jaded Jack instead of Pistol Pink.
Same! I actually don't care which one I end up getting at this point, I think they would all be fun to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 7, 2014)

> Yea for kit G! I hope it doesn't make us look like we have pink eye!


 I was thinking the same thing. Lol is there an age limit for pink eyeliner?


> My BL eyeliner now says Jaded Jack instead of Pistol Pink. Not happy since I do not like like neon green at all and am too old to even try to pull that off! I was a teenager in the 80s and am not a fan of 80s neon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yikes. I try not to remember that. Lol that might be worse than pink.


----------



## misroule (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No! It now says I'm getting Jaded Jack instead of Pistol Pink.
My dashboard still shows the pink but the email I received lists Jaded Jack. I'm actually pretty happy about this. I will probably only rarely wear such a bright green, but I will never wear the pink.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 7, 2014)

I wish Sample Society would take our profiles into account. I think I am a little too old for Jaded Jack and a little too young for wrinkle cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, as always, it's a great variety of generously sized products so I'm sure there will be something I will love!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 7, 2014)

When I called they said I was getting Holland Park (blue), my dashboard says Pistol Pink and my email says Cheerio (yellow).

My box is on the truck for delivery today, I'll update when it gets here.  I tried to beg my UPS driver to dig it out of his truck this morning but he'd get in trouble if even one air package is delivered a minute past 10am and a ground package is delivered early.

Sigh....


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 7, 2014)

Got my box gals!









The blotting papers are full size (30 sheets).  My BL was the color I was told on the phone, Holland Park. YAY!


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 7, 2014)

I got the Holland Park too, and the same crazy-mixed-up dashboard and email! For some reason I thought Cheerio was blue, and glad now I didn't get it (although wearing a yellow liner called Cheerio would almost painfully be a weird Buffalo thing!) And I love the smell of that candle!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 7, 2014)

The blue doesn't look as bright as the picture seemed. But I have a feeling I'm getting the neon green...


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 7, 2014)

Jaded Jack isn't as bright as it seems either, I have it around here somewhere. I was a little disappointed it wasn't neon. I'm hoping for the pink in my box.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mt dashboard says pistol pink, my email says jaded jack and my box showed up with the pink.  Kit E!


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 7, 2014)

I have Kit G, dashboard says Pistol Pink, email says Jaded Jack. I hope I get the pink! If anyone can swatch the Jaded Jack I'd really appreciate it! Trying to mentally prepare for a bright green just in case!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 7, 2014)

I



> I have Kit G, dashboard says Pistol Pink, email says Jaded Jack. I hope I get the pink! If anyone can swatch the Jaded Jack I'd really appreciate it! Trying to mentally prepare for a bright green just in case!Â


 I have G too but I tried adding the indigo to my cart and it shows up as jaded jack and them underneath had the indigo color listed so I think it is an issue with how the product name is listed. And you have to search for the white yellow and blue colors. They are listed separately from the other 8 or so.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I called they said I was getting Holland Park (blue), my dashboard says Pistol Pink and my email says Cheerio (yellow).

Okay, good!  That's exactly what mine is doing too and I had Kit A, as well.  I figured something was up when everything said something different.  I'm happy its blue!


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 7, 2014)

Is there a swap thread for Sample Society? If I get blue I'm definitely trading it! I have 3 blue eyeliners already, really looking forward to pink!


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 8, 2014)

Kit B here. Dashboard said "Pistol Pink" but I also got the email stating that my color would be the "Jaded Jack". Since I'm in my mid-forties, I was also a bit worried about such a neon color however, I am STILL stuck in the '80s and since I didn't have any strange colored eyeliner, I thought it would be fun even if I only wore it around the house (just to pretend that I was young once again, lol). Problem solved because I actually got the "Inky Six" in my box and I LOVE it so much, especially since this is my first of that type of blue colored eyeliner! Hope everyone gets an amazing color that will work perfectly!!!


----------



## ctr64 (Apr 8, 2014)

> Kit B here. Dashboard said "Pistol Pink" but I also got the email stating that my color would be the "Jaded Jack". Since I'm in my mid-forties, I was also a bit worried about such a neon color however, I am STILL stuck in the '80s and since I didn't have any strange colored eyeliner, I thought it would be fun even if I only wore it around the house (just to pretend that I was young once again, lol). Problem solved because I actually got the "Inky Six" in my box and I LOVE it so much, especially since this is my first of that type of blue colored eyeliner! Hope everyone gets an amazing color that will work perfectly!!!


 LOL on the stuck in the 80s! I wore too much black back then and listened to New Wave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad the eyeliner will probably be blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blonde vixen (Apr 8, 2014)

If I get pink, I will totally trade for blue!! My dashboard says pink, my email says green but I want blue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ctr64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL on the stuck in the 80s! I wore too much black back then and listened to New Wave





Glad the eyeliner will probably be blue




I wore enough Pink, Purple &amp; Lime for the both of us, rofl!!!!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 8, 2014)

> I wore enough Pink, Purple &amp; Lime for the both of us, rofl!!!!


I wore black eyeliner in the 80s but I think my hair was all of those colors at some point... Lol


----------



## Kimb3rly (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I called they said I was getting Holland Park (blue), my dashboard says Pistol Pink and my email says Cheerio (yellow).
Same for me.  My box just arrived.  I am loving Holland Park!


----------



## phanne (Apr 8, 2014)

Dashboard, email all said pink. I got black. I didn't know how I was going to rock pink, but I was so ready to try. Oh well, it won't go to waste, the rest of the box is lovely.

This is my first month, and I must say, the amount of padding they put in that box is impressive.


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 8, 2014)

Lookie....Lookie....Lookie.... The '80s ARE back!!!! I don't own any Nars products but I'm thinking that I NEED this!

http://www.totalbeauty.com/content/slideshows/nars-summer-2014-140407?lc=nw0243&amp;utm_campaign=scoop_140408&amp;utm_source=TB_Email&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;cid=newsletter_story_position4

**edited to add an apology for this really not being in the correct place, however I thought it went hand-in-hand about me being stuck in a time warp.**


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 8, 2014)

Does Sample Society send repeat products often?  I've gotten three boxes total and this is the second Jane Iredale lash conditioner...it's not a big deal, but I'm curious.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 8, 2014)

I have only had one repeat in the almost-three-years I've been subscribed (Stila Beso lip color, I ordinarily love Stila but this is definitely not towards the top of my list.) I chalk it up to genuine error, because usually Sample Society is pretty good about not repeating stuff.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 8, 2014)

Guess I just have bad luck.  I've only gotten 3 Sample Society boxes!  But, I did cancel after the first one for a few months so maybe thats why the repeat already?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know this, but it seems when you cancel and resub it starts you all over again thereby opening you up to the potential for repeats.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know this, but it seems when you cancel and resub it starts you all over again thereby opening you up to the potential for repeats.
Yep, someone from BeautyBar actually confirmed this suspicion, I remember reading about it a few months ago.


----------



## Leafy (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm intrigued with this month's box.  If I sign up today will I get the April box?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Leafy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm intrigued with this month's box.  If I sign up today will I get the April box?  Thanks in advance!
In the past they have been pretty strict with the cutoffs, so even if you signed up on April 1st you'd still probably get the May box.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2014)

I never get e-mails from Sample Society and I didn't call, but my dashboard said I was getting "Pistol Pink" for a liner. I got Indigo Punk and it's a gorgeous purple-blue. It seems pretty long-wearing, too! My swatch was a pain in the butt to get off! LOL


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 9, 2014)

> I never get e-mails from Sample Society and I didn't call, but my dashboard said I was getting "Pistol Pink" for a liner. I got Indigo Punk and it's a gorgeous purple-blue. It seems pretty long-wearing, too! My swatch was a pain in the butt to get off! LOL


That sounds like a pretty color. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 9, 2014)

> > I never get e-mails from Sample Society and I didn't call, but my dashboard said I was getting "Pistol Pink" for a liner. I got Indigo Punk and it's a gorgeous purple-blue. It seems pretty long-wearing, too! My swatch was a pain in the butt to get off! LOL
> 
> 
> That sounds like a pretty color. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


 I would have loved that indigo. My email and dashboard both said pistol pink but I got my box today and it was Union Jack black.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ctr64 (Apr 9, 2014)

> I wore enough Pink, Purple &amp; Lime for the both of us, rofl!!!!


 I was punished for not wanting a neon green eyeliner They forgot to put one in my box. They're sending an entire new box instead of just the BL liner. Yay Sample Society!


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 9, 2014)

So...any ideas on what color shadows to wear with Holland Park? It's a very deep teal shade.


----------



## AthenaP (Apr 9, 2014)

I got Kit G. My dashboard says Pistol Pink, my email says Jaded Jack but I actually received Union Jack Black. I have several black eyeliners. Was hoping to get blue or purple. Oh well, it'll get used. :.) My question is: How do you roll up (sharpen) the eye pencil if it's a full size sample? I can't figure it out. Maybe it's not "full size"?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AthenaP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got Kit G. My dashboard says Pistol Pink, my email says Jaded Jack but I actually received Union Jack Black. I have several black eyeliners. Was hoping to get blue or purple. Oh well, it'll get used. :.) My question is: How do you roll up (sharpen) the eye pencil if it's a full size sample? I can't figure it out. Maybe it's not "full size"?
I have several of them--you sharpen them--it does not look like it, but you do.


----------



## AthenaP (Apr 9, 2014)

Ah ok. Thanks! I thought it was plastic.


----------



## Leafy (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In the past they have been pretty strict with the cutoffs, so even if you signed up on April 1st you'd still probably get the May box.
 Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it was similar to Birchbox. Thank you.


----------



## norfolkaa (Apr 9, 2014)

so sad, I received my box, but no liner,I was pretty excited to see what color I would get, but nada! I called to see if they could send me a liner, but they could only offer me a $5.00 off my next purchase code, so sad


----------



## ctr64 (Apr 10, 2014)

> so sad, I received my box, but no liner,I was pretty excited to see what color I would get, but nada! I called to see if they could send me a liner, but they could only offer me a $5.00 off my next purchase code, so sad


 That's ridiculous! They left out my eyeliner as well (kit B) . I called and they're sending me a whole new box.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norfolkaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so sad, I received my box, but no liner,I was pretty excited to see what color I would get, but nada! I called to see if they could send me a liner, but they could only offer me a $5.00 off my next purchase code, so sad
Call them back--that is completely unfair!  Maybe you will get someone different.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 10, 2014)

I love their service on the whole, but sometimes in these cases it's kind of arbitrary and I wish they'd stick to one thing or another. Once I was refunded the entire cost of the box for a missing product. Last month I received an empty tube of a face product and I received a $5.00 credit. I appreciate it and realize that certain other services might just block you from their Facebook pages for complaining, but not having a set policy can make for unhappy subscribers in the end.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norfolkaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so sad, I received my box, but no liner,I was pretty excited to see what color I would get, but nada! I called to see if they could send me a liner, but they could only offer me a $5.00 off my next purchase code, so sad
No, that doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 10, 2014)

My H2O is almost empty. On the plus side. I got the indigo eyeliner. It's a really pretty color.


----------



## norfolkaa (Apr 10, 2014)

I sent them an email about the eye liner and they were amazing. They responded sure fast and are sending me the eye liner!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 10, 2014)

I got the pink eyeliner and it's really....pink. The suggestion to layer it with black eyeliner did tone it down significantly and made it a much more wearable color. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norfolkaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so sad, I received my box, but no liner,I was pretty excited to see what color I would get, but nada! I called to see if they could send me a liner, but they could only offer me a $5.00 off my next purchase code, so sad
Yea I would absolutely e-mail them and tell them that is unacceptable. Tell them you don't plan on making a purchase and you paid $15 for a box and should receive every item that was intended. A $5 coupon code does not make up for a missing item. If that doesn't work I would call them and tell them the situation and tell them you're not satisfied with the resolution. They have excellent customer service, so if you're unhappy with their resolution (which you should be) they will make it right, I'm sure!


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norfolkaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so sad, I received my box, but no liner,I was pretty excited to see what color I would get, but nada! I called to see if they could send me a liner, but they could only offer me a $5.00 off my next purchase code, so sad
This is what happened to me last month! I'd email them again and tell them you are completely not accepting that and their guarantee is you have a full sample of everything they send, if you didn't get it that's not fair. Good luck!

I soooooo want to love Sample Society, but this $5 thing off a future purchase is not looking good if you have an issue with your box...


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 11, 2014)

I emailed about my almost empty H2O they gave me the same $5 offer. I was thinking of cancelling but this convinced me. Something about their boxes packed out of the country so they can't send just one item. I'm trying to not scream on their FB page


----------



## Lyllis (Apr 11, 2014)

Hope it's ok to ask a general question about Sample Society here....many of the SS box reviews I've read on various sites mention perfume samples. More so than other boxes, it seems. Do you find that you get a lot of perfume samples? Does their profile quiz ask whether or not you'd like to recieve them? I never wear perfume, so if they're a frequent item in the boxes, it'd seriously cut into the value for me. Thanks!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2014)

> Hope it's ok to ask a general question about Sample Society here....many of the SS box reviews I've read on various sites mention perfume samples. More so than other boxes, it seems. Do you find that you get a lot of perfume samples? Does their profile quiz ask whether or not you'd like to recieve them? I never wear perfume, so if they're a frequent item in the boxes, it'd seriously cut into the value for me. Thanks!


 I have been a member of Sample Society for awhile now and I'm the same as you re: not wanting perfume samples -- and we rarely (if ever!) get perfume samples. It is one of my favorite boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lyllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hope it's ok to ask a general question about Sample Society here....many of the SS box reviews I've read on various sites mention perfume samples. More so than other boxes, it seems. Do you find that you get a lot of perfume samples? Does their profile quiz ask whether or not you'd like to recieve them?

I never wear perfume, so if they're a frequent item in the boxes, it'd seriously cut into the value for me.

Thanks!
I've only been subscribing for a couple of months now, but I always research a box extensively before subscribing. If I recall correctly, while perfume has been included in boxes before, it's not an item that is included frequently. I definitely think a box like Birchbox for example, tends to include more fragrance samples than Sample Society does.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 11, 2014)

I have only had two perfume samples in seven months--not too bad.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sample society and I are officially done. They replied to my email basically saying that every situation is different. And since everything else was ok the $5 credit was the max available.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2014)

Generally speaking, I get better results when I call CS vs email. fwiw.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Generally speaking, I get better results when I call CS vs email. fwiw.
This ^^

I would call and tell them that is completely unacceptable in every way. You paid $15 for 5 samples to arrive. If only 4 arrive, it's their responsibility to replace your missing item. If I ordered something from any other company and it came damaged/missing an items etc, do you think it would be OK for them to say "oh ok, we'll here's a coupon code for next time you buy something." No way. You paid money for a product. You did not receive what was promised for the money you spent. Why would you spend MORE money just to use a coupon code for a measly $5?

Do not take no for an answer. I would be livid if they tried pulling that $5 coupon crap on me.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 11, 2014)

I''ve noticed that the emails are written in very poor English. And that's from different people. The attitude was that it WAS half full after all. I corrected them that is was almost empty. I am at work and can sneak in emails (and these posts) but not a phone call. I don't expect to hear back from them. I need to let it go. Thanks for letting me vent though!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I''ve noticed that the emails are written in very poor English. And that's from different people. The attitude was that it WAS half full after all. I corrected them that is was almost empty. I am at work and can sneak in emails (and these posts) but not a phone call. I don't expect to hear back from them. I need to let it go. Thanks for letting me vent though! 
That's a shame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I e-mailed them about an issue I had last month and I got a very prompt, well-written response that was super apologetic and they offered to send me a replacement box right away. I was raving about their amazing customer service and now I feel bad about doing that if they treat people the way they're treating you.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 11, 2014)

It would probably not bother me as much if it weren't so inconsistent. Some seem to get replacement items some a whole box and some the credit. I told them my issue was the inconsistency of the responses but that's when o got the response about how each is different. Which makes no sense. I'm glad some people have a positive experience at least. I've had that with other subs that people have been negative about. Guess it was my turn.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I''ve noticed that the emails are written in very poor English. And that's from different people. The attitude was that it WAS half full after all. I corrected them that is was almost empty. I am at work and can sneak in emails (and these posts) but not a phone call. I don't expect to hear back from them. I need to let it go. Thanks for letting me vent though! 
Luckily their CS line is 24/7 so you can call after work!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Luckily their CS line is 24/7 so you can call after work!Â


I didn't know. Thanks!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2014)

I love my box. My dashboard said pink, but I got Inky Six (blue) which I love. I think Sample Society is one of the best valued boxes I subscribe to in terms of sample size. Excited to try everything!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love my box. My dashboard said pink, but I got Inky Six (blue) which I love. I think Sample Society is one of the best valued boxes I subscribe to in terms of sample size. Excited to try everything!







I'm so jealous of everyone that got the Clarks Botanicals! I really love their line of masks!


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 11, 2014)

I just got my first Sample Society box and I'm so excited! My email said the eyeliner would be Jaded Jack, the dashboard said pink, but I received Brown Sugar which I love. I also love the cute little box the eyeliner comes in, with a bird printed on the inside of it.

I also received:

blotting papers

candle

H2O cream

Borghese Splendore Brightening makeup

I'm excited to try everything in the box!


----------



## Lyllis (Apr 12, 2014)

> I've only been subscribing for a couple of months now, but I always research a box extensively before subscribing. If I recall correctly, while perfume has been included in boxes before, it's not an item that is included frequently. I definitely think a box like Birchbox for example, tends to include more fragrance samples than Sample Society does.


 That's great news, since I've only gotten one perfume sample from Birchbox in 7 months. Ya talked me into it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be getting my first box in May. Yay! Thanks!


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 14, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Tatcha blotting papers? I feel like they just buff my skin and make it more shiny! I LOVE my butter eyeliner, though.

Glad I tried the Tatcha papers, since I'd considered buying them at full price a month ago!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *purpleorchid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the Tatcha blotting papers? I feel like they just buff my skin and make it more shiny! I LOVE my butter eyeliner, though.

Glad I tried the Tatcha papers, since I'd considered buying them at full price a month ago!
Are you wiping them across your face or patting them? I've been patting them on the spots that need it and they really do wonders for me, as well as keep my makeup in tact, which is a huge bonus. I actually have been really enjoying them!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 14, 2014)

Union Jack Black, how uninspiring. *cry*


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 14, 2014)

> Has anyone tried the Tatcha blotting papers? I feel like they just buff my skin and make it more shiny! I LOVE my butter eyeliner, though. Glad I tried the Tatcha papers, since I'd considered buying them at full price a month ago!


 Any facial paper like this just needs to be patted over the shiny zone. They suck up oils and shine like nothing you've ever seen. I especially like them for summer or any occasion where I need to carry a tiny bag.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 14, 2014)

> Union Jack Black, how uninspiring. *cry*


 I think the pink is a bit too wild for me! Oh well, I have plenty of blues, greens, and purples. Maybe you can find a traditionalist to swap with and I can find a wild child!


----------



## PeaJay (Apr 14, 2014)

Ughh. got pink Butter London, exactly what I saw on the website! I would have loved blue!


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 15, 2014)

Union Jack Black here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Man I am on black eyeliner overload at this point!


----------



## PeaJay (Apr 15, 2014)

I got three eyeliners in boxes this month.


----------



## ashleylind (Apr 16, 2014)

Ugh. I have 4 different subscription boxes, and I received 4 black eyeliners.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. I have 4 different subscription boxes, and I received 4 black eyeliners.




I feel your pain. Last year, it was Alterna products for flat-iron users, 11 out of 13 in 2013. This year is the Year of the Beso. I have already received three Stila Beso liquid lipcolor samples. If I didn't love red lippies I'd have had more kittens over this--I just really dislike the texture of that particular product, otherwise I really love Stila!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 16, 2014)

I some how managed to get an eyeliner in each box too, but all different colors:

Sample Society: Blue

Birchbox: Dark purple and silver

Ipsy: Black

Glossybox: ?

I managed to trade away a lot liners so I'm not completely overstocked, but this is plenty for now.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 16, 2014)

I got a lot of eyeliners this month, too.

I don't want black but I did get the Ipsy and Birchbox in black.  Luckily I got Holland Park in my Sample Society and it is glorious!  And I got purple in my Saffron Rouge!

I just have to say that my butter London liner goes on like... butter.  Wow.  So smooth and perfect with no pulling like I'm used to with my go-to Clinique brown one.


----------



## PeaJay (Apr 16, 2014)

would love to see pics of what you girlies did with your pink eye liner. I am thinking black/brown on top and pink on bottom?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 23, 2014)

I was playing around and found that the $2 Butter London Banana File works to get the $15 discount that goes with our April box!  And there is a new Caudaile GWP (Shower Gel)--I cashed in for the one they had earlier this month (makeup remover) and just used the new one!


----------

